# Milling profiles (Help!)



## methuselah1 (Mar 7, 2021)

Folks, I'm usually a Westbury builder, but I've recently started a Whittle V8. The timing gear cover has a basic profile with many lugs around the periphery which the studs pass through... How on earth do you machine these things manually?!

I don't know how to upload photos, but here's a link to a webpage with some photos of what I wish to achieve, to the bottom -

www.mississeipi.com/10579469


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 7, 2021)

When Ned Westbury made the Wooden moulds, he obviously,  made a  base and  added added set of mugs held by glue.
So you make the base out of steel instead and 'glue' the lugs with a welding set.

If you followed what I was prattling on about a fabricated   Universal Pillar tool and  a Stent tool and cuttr grinder on another reply today, that is what happened.

I'm a  long retired 'bean counter'  not anything else and bought sa clapped out baby Mig for £15 and the rest is history. ame old job, same old sh1t?

Norman


----------



## methuselah1 (Mar 7, 2021)

My project is a bit small for that, but thank you for replying! I've added a link, so people can see the project, and the timing case I want to make.


----------



## petertha (Mar 7, 2021)

Found this pic. Is this the part? If so the main arc (red) looks like it would be made milled on a rotary table. The lug (like where the bolt is) might be made with a filing button as a guide. I just joined up on that io group forum for a looksee. I'm sure there would be some additional help from folks who made the exact part you are wondering about. Let us know if you learn of anything new


----------



## methuselah1 (Mar 7, 2021)

Thank you, and I will share anything I learn...


----------



## IanN (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi,

As Petertha said - while it would be possible to do all the machining using a rotary table, the numerous set-ups would be tedious and time consuming.  It would probably be quicker to file the profiles

Ian


----------



## bluejets (Mar 8, 2021)

methuselah1 said:


> Folks, I'm usually a Westbury builder, but I've recently started a Whittle V8. The timing gear cover has a basic profile with many lugs around the periphery which the studs pass through... How on earth do you machine these things manually?!
> 
> I don't know how to upload photos, but here's a link to a webpage with some photos of what I wish to achieve, to the bottom -
> 
> www.mississeipi.com/10579469



Your link doesn't work.......


----------



## Chiptosser (Mar 8, 2021)

The plans show the two radius's and the distance betwen centers.
Do you have a rotary table?
Do the center holes then clear out the center and work from there.
One step at a time, it will come to you.   Do the outside perimeter with the bolt bosses last. File the outside profile.


----------



## Chiptosser (Mar 8, 2021)

Try this: 
*[email protected]*


----------

